# Skittles, Table With Top, or Toptafel



## alexbarlage (Jan 26, 2010)

Does anyone have plans for this or know of a website to find them? I played this game this past weekend and want to make one.

Just looking for some basic dimensions, I've read so far the boards all vary by country. I know the fellows from Europe might be able to help with this, as I've read it originated from that area.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

So, in the last 1548 days did you manage to get plans?


----------

